# Moscliff



## Jan.Ingdal (Oct 1, 2005)

Ahoy

Here are two nice pics of the biggest ship I had during my career at sea.
This ship was built in Japan in 1975, 270.000 DWT with a steam turbine engine.
I spent six nice months as fitter onboard in 1977.

Cheers Jan


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Jan, I know how a gas turbine works but not sure how a steam one works, could you give a short run down how it works.
Thanks
John


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Fascinating! A monster. Not a derogatory word. Sheer size I mean. Wow! I used to see them, those huge ships, but I could'nt imagine what life was like aboard them. I did once read that the deck crowd had roller skates to get about on. True? 
Life aboard her probably no different to life aboard a 12,000 tonner. Steel deck under one's feet, blue sky above, green or blue sea holding you up. Sea life, that's how it was and probably still is.


----------



## John1959 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi The Moscliff is now been converted in to an FPSO working in Brazil in the Campos basin. Renamed FPSO BRASIL
It was converted in Keppells Yard Singapore in 2002 I served on her including Singapore for 3 years


----------



## Shiplawyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi,

The "Moscliff" that became "FPSO Brazil" is another vessel than the one pictured at the top. Both the VLCCs were owned by Norway´s Mosvold group.

The first "Moscliff" (pictured in the first post above) was built at Sumitomo in 1975. Her name history was: Moscliff; 1985-Actor; 1988-Jarabella; 1991-Ambra Blue; 1993-Argostoli Bay; 1996-Dolphin 41. She was scrapped in 1996. More details here: http://supertankers.topcities.com/part-2/id224.htm

The second "Moscliff" was built at AG Weser in Germany in 1972. Her name history is Esso Freeport, Esso Saba, Moscliff, FPSO Brazil. More details here: http://supertankers.topcities.com/part-2/id82.htm

Best regards
Mats
Oslo


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I spent a lot of time on these type of vessels, ie steam turbine VLCC.
As a summary "The vessels do not work the crew does"
I never saw a good one.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## John1959 (Jan 13, 2007)

Intresting Thanks For That


----------



## Bob Preston (Jan 4, 2007)

On the Gatx Oswego VLCC's we had three wheel scooters to get about on with a basket on the handlebars to put you tools in. No this isn't a wind up!

Bob Preston


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

They were still there in 1981'ish, but not used anymore; a good gimmick though.


----------

